# Now part of the Orbea family



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

Took out my new Opal on it's maiden spin this morning and the frame and ride is fantastic. I have been riding a Campy Record equiped Litespeed Tuscany for the past 5 years and I can tell the difference, especially on the climbs.

I am vertically challenged, so the frame is a size 48. Full Record, Eurus wheelset, Conti GP4000's and Easton seatpost, bar and stem, Time RSX pedals. The bike was weighed at the LBS and came in at 16.22 lbs.

It was a hard decision between the Opal, Look and Scott, but based on the feeback on this forum and a test ride at the LBS, the Opal was a better fit for me.

Sorry for the messy garage, I'll try to take a better photo with a better back drop.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Congrats! Welcome to the Orbea family. The Opal is a "Ferrari" waiting tobe pushed to its limits!

Lovely bike,

Corsaire


----------



## 1OldFart (Mar 10, 2006)

What garage? GREAT lookin' bike! You gonna have a wonderful ride. I love my Onix and you'll fall under the Orbea spell too!


----------

